# Refinishing old door - need help



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Our front door is starting to show its age and I started yesterday afternoon to strip it down for refinishing. I have a detail sander that is making short work of the flat areas and getting into all the corners, but my question is how to sand down the "raised panel" areas and the molding around the crystal glass (oval shaped). I can do this by hand, but with temps in the 90's I am looking for a more efficient approach that won't destroy too much of the profile. Any help or suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

How about a chemical striper? What hind of door, metal, or wood?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> How about a chemical striper? What hind of door, metal, or wood?


It's a solid oak door, no veneer, so it can take the sanding. It was also previously stained, so I am trying to sand all that out to try to get a nice even finish (again)...I don't think a chemical stripper will remove the stain as well, but I do thank you for the reply. 

I am currently leaning toward a sanding sponge or maybe break out the dremel. There are a few attachments for the detail sander that I should also give a try. Anyway I look at it, it looks like a long tedious job...but those are usually the most rewarding. :laugh:

I'll probably stop by one of the BORGS and have a look around unless someone chimes in with a better idea...:help:


----------

